# RC12L4, flanged or non-flanged bearings?



## Skeet6 (Feb 19, 2008)

On the fronts, should they be flanged or non-flanged? I have a few chassis, 2 of which have had some CRC and IRS upgrades (before I got them years ago)... finally getting ready to run some of them, and found that some of the rims/tires I had (Parma/PSE) fit sloppily on the front axles, needing a shim/spacer that I don't have. Was wondering if flanged bearings would make up that difference, that's what I seem to remember having on my RC10Ls and CC cars many years ago, as I haven't raced since the early to mid-90's. 
Thanks, 
Mike B


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Most CRC wheels are made to use flanged or flangeless bearings. If there is no lip inside the bearing area of the wheel, you must use flanged. If not the flangeless bearing will slip down into the wheel if any contact is made with a wall or car.


----------



## Skeet6 (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, then that's probably why my bearings went "too far" into the Parma/PSE wheels then. I'll have to pick up a few sets of each to go with the odd assortment of wheels and tires I have to start with. Getting back after so many years, I'll need to practice a bunch anyway to see what I "like" and what works for me.

So, is there a shim or spacer that will take up the slack that I mentioned? My axles (on two of the cars) are threaded, not made to use the cir-clip for wheel retention like the manual shows from Associated... They are 1/8, threaded. Can post photos if needed.

Thanks again.
Mike B


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Many of the 1/8" axles require spacers on the back or front of the wheel depending on which side of car you are running them on (oval) or equally spaced for on road. Any standard spacer with a 1/8" hole will work. Mine are nylon. 

Most racers I know gave up the clip style axles. They no longer use them in kits anymore either. CRC uses 1/8" and larger axles in the front, so that is something else you need to be aware of. The OD of the bearing is the same just the ID for the larger axles is different.


----------

